

Why Gang Members Make Wicked Entrepreneurs - coolswan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/08/15/keen-on-why-gang-members-make-wicked-entrepreneurs-tctv/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
coolswan
I asked someone who is actually a gang member and he thinks this guy is fake.
Wonder what his affiliation was.

Problem is these days you could go to up to anyone and say you're from a gang
too and now you're an entrepreneur. Everyone would be like "oh my god, you're
amazing" because they know no better. Makes a great story, gets published. But
then no one would know how or care enough to track down whether or not you
were lying or not.

Point is, someone should check on his story and actually verify it.

